# Ainley customer service....



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I sure wished more businesses had their own "Chad" working for them. What a top notch guy! He has to deal with customers like me all the time, but he does it with the best attitude ever.

Last night I was gettig my truck ready for our trip down south, you know make sure all the gear is in the truck, collars charged, fresh batteries for radios, wash out the holes, etc. I had to rinse the water tank because I thought I properly winterrized it last year, well wouldn't you know I guess I didn't run enough of the antifreeze through it or something. Water came spewing out from under my truck! YIKES! It was 6:30 my time and I deccided to call and leave a message at Ainley - I figured they "might" be there but it could wait until the morning. I got a call back from Chad within 10 minutes, I missed the call but he left me directions on what to do.

Hopefully it is just the little plug in the back like he thinks it is and I'll be back up and running before we get into our full swing of trials here!

Also something else to consider when looking at who to give your business to. When I realized I had a leak in my water system the first thought I had was "Holy crap, how in the hell am I going to get back there to fix it?" Imagine the leak is all the way to the front of the truck bed and there is no way to crawl back there. Well wouldn't you know it, Ainley designed the topper so that it is realitively easy to maintenance and repair. All I have to do is slide the drawers out, the electrical is all conviently in a tube that unplugs and has enough slack in it. We will pull the drawers tonight, should be pretty simple, glad they thought of such things cause I sure the heck didn't! 

Very satisified customer,

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## Chad Wilson (Feb 5, 2003)

I agree. I talked to Chad , Ron and Jane several times in the last few weeks.

Their customer service is amazing and they have a great product.

Chad


----------



## seandcso75 (May 12, 2009)

I have known the Ainley's and Chad for several years now and I can say that I will ONLY use Ainley Kennels. Their product is superior to any out there and the customer service is outstanding. It doesn't matter if you have a 20 hole trailer or a single crate, they will help you with what every you need. The Ainley's value all their customers too. When my dog Bear passed away recently Ron, Jane, and the Ainley crew sent a sympothy card and Jane left a message on my phone sending their condolences. I'm not knocking any other manufacturers because they all make good products too but I hardly think that any of them would do that for me like the Ainleys. Not only are they the leaders in the Trailer, Topper, and Crate industry but they are friends too.


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

Jane, Ron, Chad and the Crew are a Class Act........and their product, workmanship and customer service run circles around the rest of 'em......


----------



## Dan Wegner (Jul 7, 2006)

I have to echo these sentiments. Jane and Chad have both taken the time to patiently answer questions, concerns, make other suggestions in MY best interest, even when it didn't help improve their bottom line!

I had them make a drawer/platform unit for me a few years ago and although it wasn't a 67 hole chassis mount or monster trailer, they still treated me like it was.

Recently, I purchased a used 4-hole topper made by Ainley. They were very helpful answering questions and willing to send me anything I needed to get it mounted and working properly. Almost makes me feel bad I didn't buy a new one from them.

I will definitely take my future business to Ainley and recommend them to anyone looking for a quality built product that has great folks standing behind it forever.

Dan


----------



## pat addis (Feb 3, 2008)

2 weeks ago i didn't latch the lid on my dog box at 70 mph it came up and bent back and twisted it bad i called jane and they worked it in repaired it to look as good as new.they were even there so i could pick it up on a sunday.now that is what customer service is.


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

I just got my Ainley dog box and could not be happier. As it took a bit longer than Jane thought, she did not charge me for the locking "L" handle. They did not have to do this, but it goes to show why they are #1 in the dog transportation business. 

Thanks Jane and Ron for a great product.


----------



## Seaforth (Feb 5, 2008)

I like these " I love you man" threads.

I too have a 2 holer from team Ainley, and all I can say is ...I love you man.

Cheers


----------



## tenbears (Jun 15, 2004)

The customer service there is. Jane, Ron, Chad, and crew are the best!! We have, and will only own, Ainley Fabrications.


----------



## Dave S (Aug 21, 2009)

Top notch people, products and service.....


----------



## Butch Chambers (Feb 26, 2007)

It sure is nice to see them have the best product and best service of them all!


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

I have custom kennels for my van made by Ainley. Jane told me they buy the higher priced hardware to install on their products because the cheap foreign ones don't hold up. Chad is invaluable. I have had zero problems and I got exactly what I wanted and I love them. Big oversized kennels for the boys, smaller kennels for females and puppies, an oversized drawer (I think 14" high) that packs equipment and clothes away. I could even attach 2 more kennels on top of the smaller ones if I wanted.


----------



## Archery1973 (Jan 15, 2010)

I called them once and left a message and received no call back.

I called again and spoke to a woman. She was very nice. She said they were very busy but she would email me the options sheet and then I could discuss what I wanted.

I never received the email.

I called Mountain Top and was able to go over everything on the first call. I was able to order on the spot and my custom box will be shipped in 1.5 - 2.0 weeks.

Just my $0.02.......


----------



## wayne anderson (Oct 16, 2007)

I have nothing but respect for the Ainleys and their products. Prices very competitive, quality excellent, Jane takes care of the business end very well, Chad knows the technical end, and Ron is a great trainer and judge! What else can you ask for???


----------



## Tville (Jun 29, 2005)

I've had nothing but positive - very positive - interaction with the Ainley organization.

Their fit and finish is the best in the business


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Archery1973 said:


> I called them once and left a message and received no call back.
> 
> I called again and spoke to a woman. She was very nice. She said they were very busy but she would email me the options sheet and then I could discuss what I wanted.
> 
> ...


They are always very busy because they are so good. Just curious, did you say you wanted a unit in a couple of weeks?


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Not to mention just a while back Ron was in the hospital, so if you called during that time frame, maybe, just maybe they were a little pre-occuppied?

I've never had an issue getting a hold of them, may take a little bit via email, but they have always returned my phone calls by the next bussiness day, if not immediately.


----------



## 2labs (Dec 10, 2003)

You do not realize this since this is your first contact with Ainley but just FYI the wait time for the Ainley products have been about three months. Why? They are that good, that busy and a business people wait in line to use. If you can get a MTN top ordered, built and delivered in two weeks good on you. Knowing what I know about products and wait time, one is busy and one is waiting for orders..... Ainley well worth the wait! 

I called Mountain Top and was able to go over everything on the first call. I was able to order on the spot and my custom box will be shipped in 1.5 - 2.0 weeks.

Just my $0.02.......


----------



## schb02 (Feb 21, 2010)

Ordered two single crates from them and they are built very well. Great service and awesome people.


----------



## Archery1973 (Jan 15, 2010)

ErinsEdge said:


> They are always very busy because they are so good. Just curious, did you say you wanted a unit in a couple of weeks?


Never even had the opportunity to say what I wanted. I was told I need to look over their options sheet and then discuss a box.

Well, I never received the options sheet. I called twice and that was enough. It only took one call to Mountain Top to go over options.....get it ordered.....and they were kind enough to bump my order ahead of the building of inventory.

It wasn't cheap.....but the reviews about the quality are stellar. More importantly, they actually wanted my business. No hard feelings with Ainley.....just not going to beg someone to spend money on their business.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Don't know what happened to you. I can only say that I started with Ainley kennels. Products and service were great, so I got an Ainley platform for the kennels. Product and service were great, so I got an Ainley chassis mount. Whenever I need something for my chassis mount, I call Ainley, speak to Jane, Chad or Ron, and it is at my doorstep within the week. 

My chassis mount, which is nine years old, still looks and works great. I would never go anywhere else.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Like FOM said, I bet that's when Ron was in the hospital. I have never heard of anyone else having problems other than people wanting items built earlier when they had a waiting list, and expecting special service. They are very fair and have excellent customer service. I actually got mine built ahead of schedule because they had time for a smaller order.


----------

